# [Sammelthread]Starfield



## Zybba (26. Juni 2022)

Starfield, Bethesda Game Studios erste neue Marke seit 25 Jahren.

2330: Die Menschheit bereist und besiedelt das Weltall. Als Teil der Entdeckergruppe „Constellation“ suchen wir in der Galaxie nach Artefakten.
Ansonsten erwartet uns wohl das, was wir auch schon von den neueren Elder Scrolls oder Fallouts kennen. First Person RPG, Freiheiten, Erkundung und vermutlich auch viele Bugs. Mod Support nicht zu vergessen. 

Es gibt aber auch einige neue Kernfeatures:

Open Universe mit 1000 Planeten!!!11
Raumschiffbau
Basenbau (ok, kennt man ähnlich bereits aus Fallout 4)

Die Entwickler bezeichnen den gewählten Stil als NASA-Punk:


> We wanted a very realistic take. You can draw a line from current-day space technology and extrapolate from there into the future so it’s believable and relatable.


(Lead Artist Istvan Pely)

Release: 2023 für PC und XBOX Series (Game Pass).






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7dwNFM2mCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (26. Juni 2022)

Ich wuerde mal noch direkt dieses Video hier verlinken. In dem Interview mit Todd am Tag nach dem Schowcase gabs noch relativ viele Infos und ein paar Klarstellungen, zum PR Blabla vom Tag vorher:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4j-PV-sSbXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich wuerde mal noch direkt dieses Video hier verlinken. In dem Interview mit Todd am Tag nach dem Schowcase gabs noch relativ viele Infos und ein paar Klarstellungen, zum PR Blabla vom Tag vorher:


Jo!
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass wir keinen Starfield Thread haben.
Aber sehr viele News und anscheinend Begeisterung für das Thema. Daher hab ich den mal angelegt.
Falls jemand Ergänzungen hat, passe ich den Eingangspost auch gerne an.

Wir sehen uns im Verse!


----------

